# Good Luck!



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

To any of you bow hunting this weekend.
Be careful and wear your dang safety harness if you are using a climber/tree stand !
Personally Im headed to Richmond Hill this afternoon to do some reds/trout/flounder fishing this weekend.
And eat lots of fried seafood of course


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 11, 2015)

Im jealous of the fishing trip........Id take SW fishing over deer hunting any time!

And, thanks!  I will probably hunt tomorrow afternoon, and maybe Sunday morning.  I Don't leave the ground without a safety harness.  Maybe we can make this the AAA deer season braggin' board 

Also, post pics of the fish you catch in RH.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 11, 2015)

Ya'll have fun. Everyone be safe, again. I'm trying to decide if I want to risk a couple hour fishing trip this weekend with me being on call. Spoon season is running out and I want to get my wife hooked up with a stripe before we lose the warmer weather and she decides to hibernate for the winter.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2015)

Wife is working this weekend so, I have to watch the dogs and I have a 'honey-do' list at home. 
I may have to wait for firearm season before my next outdoor adventure. Good luck to everyone fishing or hunting.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 11, 2015)

Good luck guys and everyone stay safe.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you sure you wouldn't rather stay here and be a fisher of men instead?


Hope you have a great time Walt!

I'll be on the dove field again if it doesn't rain.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 11, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't rather stay here and be a fisher of men instead?
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great time Walt!
> ...



We're trying. You guys keep leaping out of the net.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im jealous of the fishing trip........Id take SW fishing over deer hunting any time!
> 
> And, thanks!  I will probably hunt tomorrow afternoon, and maybe Sunday morning.  I Don't leave the ground without a safety harness.  Maybe we can make this the AAA deer season braggin' board
> 
> Also, post pics of the fish you catch in RH.


Oh dont be jealous. This trip is just a tune up - In 2 weeks going to Louisiana, the redfish mecca, for 4 days 
We have a group of guys that get together every year and do a fishing trip somewhere. This will be our 26th year in a row. Stay in a lodge, go fishing with guides, eat and drink too much, tell lies and all that fun stuff. Good times.

And Im glad you wear a harness. Every year you hear horror stories that could be easily prevented.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Ya'll have fun. Everyone be safe, again. I'm trying to decide if I want to risk a couple hour fishing trip this weekend with me being on call. Spoon season is running out and I want to get my wife hooked up with a stripe before we lose the warmer weather and she decides to hibernate for the winter.


I had never heard of this spoon method before I read and saw videos on here. I have trolled with spoons and casted spoons but never this drop down and reel up method.
Looks pretty productive when you can get on top of the fish.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> We're trying. You guys keep leaping out of the net.


Might have to go with a gaff instead of the net


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Are you sure you wouldn't rather stay here and be a fisher of men instead?
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great time Walt!
> ...


Thanks Welder and I hope the doves are flying for you.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

660griz said:


> Wife is working this weekend so, I have to watch the dogs and I have a 'honey-do' list at home.
> I may have to wait for firearm season before my next outdoor adventure. Good luck to everyone fishing or hunting.


Oh Griz a honey do list on opening of bow season??? 
I wasnt expecting to hear that from you


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Oh dont be jealous. This trip is just a tune up - In 2 weeks going to Louisiana, the redfish mecca, for 4 days



Now I'm definitely jealous.......never fished Louisiana.  HAve always heard it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Might have to go with a gaff instead of the net



I was thinking shark bat. 



WaltL1 said:


> Oh Griz a honey do list on opening of bow season???
> I wasnt expecting to hear that from you



It is a travesty.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 11, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I was thinking shark bat. :deadhorse




Hey.I've only got four cheeks I can turn.After that, it's on.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I was thinking shark bat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Oh Griz a honey do list on opening of bow season???
> I wasnt expecting to hear that from you



I know right. Craziness I tell ya. 
I did just get back from 2 weeks in Colorado chasing elk. So, I guess I am due for a honey do list. Oh, and I get a week at firearms opener for a men only, hunting camp extravaganza so...give and take.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Im thinking we should start calling him 660cub instead of 660griz
> And hopefully his sense of humor is intact today



I wear the pants in my family...when she lets me.


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 11, 2015)

660griz said:


> I wear the pants in my family...when she lets me.



They aren't capri pants are they?


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 11, 2015)

660griz said:


> I did just get back from 2 weeks in Colorado chasing elk.



Get anything?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

660griz said:


> I know right. Craziness I tell ya.
> I did just get back from 2 weeks in Colorado chasing elk. So, I guess I am due for a honey do list. Oh, and I get a week at firearms opener for a men only, hunting camp extravaganza so...give and take.


Ok yeah thats fair. Just the 2 weeks in Colorado is worth a long list of honey do's.
And yeah lets hear about your hunt.
A friend of mine got a nice fat cow elk with his bow. Had to be the most delicious meat Ive ever eaten.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> They aren't capri pants are they?


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Get anything?



I didn't get one. However, I could have. Saw 5 the first day. Had a cow elk within range but, being that it was the first day, a long hike back to camp, and numerous other reasons/excuses, I didn't shoot. I think it was the work involved more than anything. I figured I needed a rack for that much work. 
Anyway, had an awesome time, beautiful country, beautiful weather. 

I set up with a hammock seat on a nice spot. Wife was with me. I put my bow on a bow stand. Had an arrow knocked and ready to go. Well, she gets up for some reason and finds out how sharp the broadhead is. We had to do a little back country first aid.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> They aren't capri pants are they?



Yes. But camo cause I aint no girly man.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Ok yeah thats fair. Just the 2 weeks in Colorado is worth a long list of honey do's.
> And yeah lets hear about your hunt.
> A friend of mine got a nice fat cow elk with his bow. Had to be the most delicious meat Ive ever eaten.



I do regret not shooting the cow...now. At the time, seemed like a good idea.
You know, can't breath and all.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 11, 2015)

660griz said:


> I do regret not shooting the cow...now. At the time, seemed like a good idea.
> You know, can't breath and all.


Yeah the altitude is no joke. We did some mountain training in Colorado when I was in the service. I was young and in top physical condition but you figure out real quick up there aint the same as down here.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Ya'll have fun. Everyone be safe, again. I'm trying to decide if I want to risk a couple hour fishing trip this weekend with me being on call. Spoon season is running out....



If you got a wife Spoon season never runs out.  That's the advantage of having one.


----------

